# Do Fantails Fly?



## Pigeon80error (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey guys i was wondering if fantail pigeons like, fly- I think they do but there are some people asking me if they do

-Dan
Haiku Poem-Japanese Style Poem:
Pigeons all at home,
Waiting to be Petted, Fed.
Pigeons, really great.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pigeon80error said:


> Hey guys i was wondering if fantail pigeons like, fly- I think they do but there are some people asking me if they do
> 
> -Dan
> Haiku Poem-Japanese Style Poem:
> ...


They do fly, but not well. Indian and American Fantails usually like to be close to the ground and will fly from point A to B. Their very bulky and are easy prey for predators, so shouldn't really be let out to free fly.
There is a "Garden Fantail" variety that does fly better. They are sleeker with a smaller tail.


----------



## Pigeon80error (Sep 25, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> They do fly, but not well. Indian and American Fantails usually like to be close to the ground and will fly from point A to B. Their very bulky and are easy prey for predators, so shouldn't really be let out to free fly.
> There is a "Garden Fantail" variety that does fly better. They are sleeker with a smaller tail.


Thanks for the reply- You really helped 

-Dan
Haiku-Japanese Style Poem:

Pigeons all at home,
Waiting to be petted, Fed.
Pigeons, really great.


----------



## AVENZ (Feb 27, 2017)

sir my white fantail pigeon has wound on her mouth can it heal .the wound is in red colour and the mouth is shaking what can i do? and could it heal?

please help me


----------

